# Colnago C40 question



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks, just been offered a C40 at a very good price. Just wondered, was there various models of the C40? Also, how do they ride and handle. Cheers


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I never owned one, but I took a nice long test ride, once. Predictable, slightly slow handling. Slightly flexy but still with plenty of pop and power off the pedals. At slower speeds, the ride quality was undistinguished, but as soon as you got a head of steam up, it was as if it was hovering a couple inches off the ground. 

As far as I know there were three variants. (Don't take what follows for gospel. I'm doing this off the top of my head.) The first had traditional seat stays. The second had the "B-stay," the yoke-type chainstays now omnipresent on carbon bikes. The third variation (damn, I can't remember what they call it), had the screwy-looking chainstay with the eye in the middle.

All in all, an impressive bike.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Mapei said:


> I never owned one, but I took a nice long test ride, once. Predictable, slightly slow handling. Slightly flexy but still with plenty of pop and power off the pedals. At slower speeds, the ride quality was undistinguished, but as soon as you got a head of steam up, it was as if it was hovering a couple inches off the ground.
> 
> As far as I know there were three variants. (Don't take what follows for gospel. I'm doing this off the top of my head.) The first had traditional seat stays. The second had the "B-stay," the yoke-type chainstays now omnipresent on carbon bikes. The third variation (damn, I can't remember what they call it), had the screwy-looking chainstay with the eye in the middle.
> 
> All in all, an impressive bike.


I believe the third variant had the HP chainstays. That is probably what you are looking for. For a little more information, my 2009 C50 has the B-Stay and the HP chainstays. So, if you have the third model of the C40, about the only difference between it and the C50 is a 1" headtube versus a 1 1/8" headtube. Supposedly, the front end on the C50 is a little stiffer than on the third model C40. One other thing was also done to the C50 around the 2007 model year. Colnago used high modulus carbon fiber in it and reduced the weight of the frame. Of course, that wasn't the case with the C40, which I think stopped being built in 2004.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I think there are actually 4 versions. The original had a skinny downtube - it was a constant diameter along its entire length. The next version had a downtube that became larger as it approached the BB shell. Third is B-Stay. Fourth is HP chain stays.

I don't think the change from version 1 to 2 was ever advertised by Colnago, so maybe it was just a running change they made to the design??


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

I have version #2 and I love it. Actually I prefer the seat stay design better. The tubes and lugs set it apart from the cookie cutter looks of so many of the newer carbon bikes. But I'm an old retro grouch. When I got mine it came with a Reynolds CF fork and the front end felt flexy at times. That was cured when I put on a Colnago Force fork that I got from an RBR member. The Colnago fork steerer tube is quite a bit thicker than the Reynolds. Maybe that's what made the difference. I'm just guessing. 
Make sure you get the seat post! It's an odd size and expensive.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.colnago.cc/

See the thread above for reviews of the major variations of the C40, as well as a history of its development. The non B-stay model has been my principal road bike for some time now. It is perfect for my needs, which no longer include racing.


----------



## JohnBohnJovi (Jan 1, 2013)

I am looking to buy a Colnago C40 HP from a forum member. I would like to know what should I look for, and where, to make sure it is genuine? Also the frame series, where is it placed? I am asking these questions, as I have heard, there are fake frames on the market, the so-called Chilnagos.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The C-40 HP came out in 2002 or 2003. It was only around for a few years until they switched to the C-50. I doubt there are any Chinese fakes of the frame. Colnagos at that time had intricate paint jobs. I have the first year of the C-40 B-stay (2001). I still ride it and enjoy it. They're good bikes.


----------

